# Timeshare Groceries dot com



## Kauai Kid (Jul 2, 2012)

There is a new service available only in Southern California that will stock your refrigerator and pantry in your timeshare.

I let them know I'd like to see the service expanded to Hawaii and Texas. 

Check their website for details


info@timesharegrocery.com	(951) 301-9387     


Sterling


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Jul 3, 2012)

Kauai Kid said:


> There is a new service available only in Southern California that will stock your refrigerator and pantry in your timeshare.
> 
> I let them know I'd like to see the service expanded to Hawaii and Texas.
> 
> ...



I tlooks like its currently available for only the Carlsbad Inn and the Welk.  There is also a $19.95 fee, but no minimum.  -- Suzanne


----------



## Amy (Mar 11, 2013)

Has anyone used this outfit?  I just got an email in advance of our Carlsbad Inn exchange, and the idea of saving a trip to the grocery store is very appealing.  Its website indicates it only services the Carlsbad Inn and the two Welk resorts down in Escondido, which is a bit odd.  Why not all the GP Carlsbad resorts?

Edited to add:  I just found two other old TUG threads on timesharegroceries.com and saw one TUGger post a good experience.  Anyone else use it recently?


----------



## DanaTom (Mar 11, 2013)

I haven't used them, but I will tell you that it's pretty nice having some supplies at the TS when you arrive.   We did it at the Marriott Marbella.   I liked it so much, that when an Admin of mine went to the Grand Cayman's, I found a service to do it there...  ordered ahead and had a surprise waiting in my Admins villa when they arrived.      Just seems to add something a little extra to the experience.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Mar 11, 2013)

checked with the concierge today at the Maui Schooner.

As far as she knows there is no such service on Maui/\.

Pouring down rain at airport yesterday and light rain in Kihei.  Sun shine today.

sterling


----------



## slip (Mar 11, 2013)

How are things at the Schooner? Has to be better than the snow here.


----------



## artringwald (Mar 11, 2013)

Kauai Kid said:


> Pouring down rain at airport yesterday and light rain in Kihei.  Sun shine today.
> 
> sterling



Sorry if we used up all the good weather. It was sunny the whole week we were there and we left Saturday. I had breakfast at the Kihei Cinnamon Roll Fair every day, and didn't have to pay an overweight charge on the flight home.


----------



## DanaTom (Mar 11, 2013)

Kauai Kid said:


> checked with the concierge today at the Maui Schooner.
> 
> As far as she knows there is no such service on Maui/\.
> 
> ...





Whenever I go, I search online.    I was just starting to search for our Maui trip next month.    Here's what I found:

https://www.mauigroceryservice.com/Index.aspx

http://www.demmingsdelivery.com/

I haven't researched yet, but if you use one, please post or PM and let me know how your experience was.


----------



## mcgregorlass (Mar 12, 2013)

FYI......I did an online search for grocery delivery service in Kona on the Big Island and here is a link to a grocery delivery service. I have not used them nor do I know anyone who has.

https://www.aliigrocerydelivery.com/index.asp


----------



## barefootnAR (Mar 14, 2013)

http://www.demmingsdelivery.com/
Has gotten good mentions on the TA forum for years.


----------

